# Changer affectation des touches d'une autre langue



## Dp.hermes (22 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

je viens de switcher et je ne connais pas encore toutes les petites astuces mac.

Mon problème : j'utilise beaucoup la langue russe et j'ai pas trop envie de coller des petits autocollants dégueulasses sur mon nouveau Mac, ça me fendrait le coeur.
La où ça bloque c'est que regarder le visualiseur n'est pas pratique et la position des touches de frappe phonologique est configurée sur du QWERTY.

Je voudrais donc savoir s'il était possible, via un petit logiciel de repositionner les touches aux endroits voulus?

J'ai recherché sur le site mais : ou les logiciels ne fonctionnent pas sous OS X, ou les discutions ont été effacées, ou on trouve "c'est bon, j'ai trouvé sur un autre forum, sans précision ni lien", la derniere tentative m'a mené vers une discution où les liens étaient morts. 

Donc sauvez moi la vie s'il vous plaît, ce serait plus pratique pour taper mon mémoire en russe quand même... 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Avril 2010)

Bonjour

L'outil pour reconfigurer les touches du clavier sur Mas est, par excellence, Ukelele.

Il te permet de créer un layout de clavier ou d'en modifier un existant, de manière à l'ajouter à tous les claviers de différentes langues déjà disponibles dans Mac OS X.


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Avril 2010)

Oui, j'ai vu ça sur un autre forum avant de voir ta réponse.

Merci beaucoup en tout cas, tu gères!
Ce site est magnifique pour les personne qui viennent de switcher (et plus encore)

Merci (et avec mon nouveau layout clavier : &#1057;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1073;&#1086;!)

Dp.hermes


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Avril 2010)

C&#1087;&#1086;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1085;&#1086;&#1095;&#1080; !

:sleep:


----------



## Dp.hermes (25 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> C&#1087;&#1086;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1085;&#1086;&#1095;&#1080; !
> 
> :sleep:



&#1055;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;, &#1080; &#1089;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1073;&#1086; &#1073;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1096;&#1086;&#1077;!


----------

